# a few pictures for Our wedding



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures from my wedding. I will post more when I get them for the photographer..










Here is a picture of the wife and I with my niece Malaya. out side the church.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulation & GOD BLESS , Dave !!!!!!

Thank you for sharing your beautiful wedding pictures.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz again Dave, saw the pics on FB cant wait to c more ..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful pics! Congratulations on your wedding & marriage.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Congrats and wishing you both happiness and joy always!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like all of you had a good time. Happy to see you get some pleasure on this "Most Important" day of your life (so I've been told). Now to run away before Irene reads this. Hehehe.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and all the best in the future


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

All the best to you and your new wife. Congratulations and may every day be like your wedding day!!!!!!


----------



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

beautiful! congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. Nice pictures as well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Super happy for you guys!!!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Throws rice* 

Congrats! Your wife looks so pretty in that dress


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and best wishes, Dave & Beth !!! You both look great and extremly happy on your special day


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Congratulation & GOD BLESS , Dave !!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your beautiful wedding pictures.


Thanks Peter



dean9922 said:


> All the best to you and your new wife. Congratulations and may every day be like your wedding day!!!!!!


 Thanks Dean



shaobo said:


> Congrats!!!! Super happy for you guys!!!


Thank You


kelly528 said:


> *Throws rice*
> 
> Congrats! Your wife looks so pretty in that dress


Thanks . She looked amazing . Like always We didn't throw rice we ate it instead.. We let the little kids blow bubbles instead. Plus with rice you can lose an eye and it's messy and you need to clean up after...


pt1190 said:


> Congrats and best wishes, Dave & Beth !!! You both look great and extremly happy on your special day


 Thanks Shane..



Claudia said:


> Congratz again Dave, saw the pics on FB cant wait to c more ..


Thanks Claudia..


thefishwife said:


> Wonderful pics! Congratulations on your wedding & marriage.


Thanks.


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looks like all of you had a good time. Happy to see you get some pleasure on this "Most Important" day of your life (so I've been told). Now to run away before Irene reads this. Hehehe.


Ha ha .. Thanks


aquaboy71 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Congrats and wishing you both happiness and joy always!


Thanks Joseph.. Fish are doing great and the red throwback is laying eggs...


jkcichlid said:


> Congrats and all the best in the future


 Thanks...



JessicaRae said:


> beautiful! congrats!!!!!!!


Thanks


target said:


> Congrats. Nice pictures as well, thanks for sharing.


Thanks


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats you 2.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Dave. You're a lucky guy and remember..... Happy Wife = Happy Life !

Stuart


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, and I wish the best for you both in the future.


Steve


----------

